# Help



## debb1960

[attachment=16155]Hi I have a large piece that I am trying to identify would appreciate any help. It is 5 foot by 3 foot and a little over a foot tall.


----------



## healeydays

Guys isn't that Ironwood? Whatever it is, that's one beautiful piece of wood and if it's ever cut up, I would love a piece.


----------



## shadetree_1

I think after so many years of working with it that I'm pretty good on Ironwood but I will have to see a better picture without the glare my friend, maybe cut a small piece off so we can see the grain better.

Joe


----------



## Kevin

That looks like one fine hunk of wood. And I think it is DIW also. Shoeless Joe and Barry can tell us for sure.


----------



## debb1960

Here are some more pics. I sprayed water on it thats why its shinny.

[attachment=16164]

[attachment=16165]

[attachment=16166]


----------



## debb1960

healeydays said:


> Guys isn't that Ironwood? Whatever it is, that's one beautiful piece of wood and if it's ever cut up, I would love a piece.



I don't have a way to cut it except a chain saw. I don't want to butcher it because I know it would make some beautiful furniture, but I am looking for information on it so it can be sold.


----------



## debb1960

Joe Rebuild said:


> Where did you get it? And can you get a good clear picture of the endgrain? Even better would be if you could scan the end grain.
> 
> What ever it is it is NICE and I bet it is heavy too


Someone gave it to my husband years ago


----------



## phinds

Looks to me like the bottom of one of those Southwest bushes that are sold as desert ironwood whether they are or not


----------



## healeydays

That's a bush? Big bushes in AZ...


----------



## Jdaschel

If that is DIW, you got a real piece of gold there...


----------



## debb1960

Jdaschel said:


> If that is DIW, you got a real piece of gold there...



How do I find out for sure?


----------



## Kevin

debb1960 said:


> Jdaschel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is DIW, you got a real piece of gold there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I find out for sure?
Click to expand...


Cut off a piece and send it to Joe - if he's willing and I bet he is.


----------



## shadetree_1

debb1960 said:


> Jdaschel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is DIW, you got a real piece of gold there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I find out for sure?
Click to expand...


You are going to have to break down and cut a small piece of it my friend so that I can get a good look at it, your pictures I'm afraid are not enough to make a for sure determination, I have cut and sold Ironwood for many many years but as I said the pictures you have taken are not going to get the job done, I have to be able to see the grain and I can not do it from the pictures you have taken, sorry, PM me and I'll give you my phone number and address.


----------



## debb1960

[attachment=16726]Here are some more pics of the bottom. Finally got a piece cut to send and find out what it is.


----------



## shadetree_1

Deb1960,

I got the wood and spent some time with it yesterday and I think what you have is a piece of Old growth Mesquite, more than likely a Blue or Velvet Mesquite, I say this after looking at several factors, first and foremost factor being weight, Desert ironwood weighs between 66-70# pounds per cubic foot almost as much as concrete (concrete weighs 75# per cubic foot), I cut the piece you sent me into 3 pieces to get a good look at the grain and in the first picture you will see the 3 pieces and they weigh 2.9 ounces, in the second picture is a piece of Ironwood and it weighs 4.3 ounces, as you can see, the piece of Ironwwod is smaller than the 3 pieces I cut of your sample.

Another factor was the degredation or rot in your sample, Ironwood does not rot from the outside, ( well, it will but it takes a couple hundred years) the sapwood will rot off but the heartwood rots from the inside out not the outside in as with the sample you sent, and lastly is color and grain and I don't think it matches Ironwood in any way. Also is the way it cut on the tablesaw, it cut very fast and easy as opposed to Ironwood, it is way to soft to be Ironwood and it does not have the " dirty sock or dead cat smell " when cutting it that so many people say that Ironwood has.

This is simply my personal opinion after having worked with Ironwood for many many years and others may disagree with me but that is what I think.


----------



## barry richardson

If it don't stink, it aint ironwood That was the first thing I thought of as a way to identify it. Never met a piece that didn't smell bad when cut, no mater how old it was.


----------



## debb1960

Thank you so much for taking time to help me out. Now we know what it is, is it worth anything???? I hope I sent you enough to make something out of for your time and trouble. Thank you again.
:thanx:


----------



## Kevin

I would bet money on Joe or Barry's opinion of it not being IW, but I wouldn't bet money that it is skeet. Never seen skeet that looked like that. But that doesn't mean it isn't just means I never seen any that looked like that. Mesquite isn't nearly as hard as IW but it ain't soft either. It's one of the hardest NA hardwoods. Top 3 or 5 for sure.


----------



## WoodLove

I could SOOOOOOOOOOO turn that into an awesome bar top..... I hope it gets identifed for you.......


----------



## debb1960

I would like to sell this. Does anyone have an opinion of its worth???


----------

